# Not lost or found but stolen



## tashi

**Crossposted**
A litter of five week old working gundog Labrador pups were stolen from an address in Dorney, South Buckinghamshire overnight Mon 02/05/11. There are 7 yellow labs (3 bitches & 4 dogs) and 4 black labs (1 bitch & 3 dogs). Although not microchipped their markings are identifiable to the owner. Officer in charge: PC 1803 Graham Johnstone. Call 0845 8505505 with crime reference GD2161955/11


Keep ears and eyes peeled for anyone trying to sell anything like any of the above


----------



## shells

aww the poor poor babies i hope they are returnd safely


----------



## tashi

Bumping this one up, hoping it comes to a happy ending


----------



## Kitty_pig

Oh god those poor poor babies


----------



## Guest

Bloody thieving scumbags!
BUT this is becoming all to common!
EVERYONE needs to be vigilent


----------



## tashi

Thanks folks, can we please try to keep this one at the top until these poor babies are found


----------



## celicababe1986

Oh no, thats terrible.

everything crossed for there safe return!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Aww poor babies, doy ou have a pic? We could then trawl the pet ads and see if we can spot them.


----------



## jill3

I hope they will be found very soon, poor Babies.


----------



## DougGeneration

Keep us posted. I'm certainly tired of people being kidnapped and now this, DOGnapping?


----------



## Pointermum

Tashi has this been posted in dog chat/general ? I know i very rarely come into this section  it's only because someone just put about these puppies on facebook that i came to see if it had been put on here.


----------



## sharon_gurney

awe poor babies...did they leave mum behind?


----------



## Kinjilabs

Saw this posted on FB, really hope they are found safe


----------



## kelly-joy

we got this update

Dogwatch No. 640
1. Labrador Pups Recovered
Two more of the 5 week old Labrador pups stolen from Dorney, Berks (Dogwatch 635) have been recovered bringing the total to 9 and leaving only 2 outstanding. All were recovered locally in the Burnham area in the possession of 9 different new "owners"! Police are still anxious to receive any information concerning this incident.


----------



## JANICE199

*Thats great news,lets hope they find the other 2 safe and well.*


----------



## Pointermum

That's great news , figures crossed for the other two.


----------



## neko

This is just disgusting


----------



## Kitty_pig

Ive reposted on facebook and most of my friends are doing the same  poor babies


----------



## CharlieMoo

Have you had any news? Good luck with the investigation


----------

